# Employment Opportunity in Portugal (Construction/Business Administration)



## Ajmilheiro (Jul 3, 2012)

I Am looking for an opportunity for employment in Portugal in the Construction Administration or Construction Management field. 
I have 15 years experience in the Engineering and Construction area. 
I have a Civil Engineering degree and a Masters in Business. 
My expertise is in Construction Program planning and Project Controls. I have a very good understanding of Engineering Management and Construction Pre-Construction and Construction projects. 

I am able to relocate and would appreciate any opportunity to discuss a potential position. 
Thank you. 
Armando Milheiro


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

But do you speak Portuguese


----------



## Ajmilheiro (Jul 3, 2012)

canoeman said:


> But do you speak Portuguese


Yes.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Then you should be looking for agencies that specialize in your field, with respect a forum like this is not the place your likely to find a job offer


----------



## Ajmilheiro (Jul 3, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Then you should be looking for agencies that specialize in your field, with respect a forum like this is not the place your likely to find a job offer


Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Expresso | Notícias de atualidade nacional e internacional, economia, opinião e multimédia


----------

